# Allen Edmonds Recrafting on Sale



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Allen Edmonds has a sale on their recrafting service. Normally it is $120 for the full service with the bags and trees. It is now $99.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes indeed I just shipped a pair of shell Bradleys, MacNeils, and Leeds as well as a now defunct model of calf black wings. Not that they all needed recrafting but all will receive "JR" soles and combination heels.

Great deal, great company.


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

127.72 MHz said:


> Yes indeed I just shipped a pair of shell Bradleys, MacNeils, and Leeds as well as a now defunct model of calf black wings. Not that they all needed recrafting but all will receive "JR" soles and combination heels.
> 
> Great deal, great company.


Sounds like quite a nice order! Is there an upcharge for requesting JR soles and leather/rubber heels on a recraft?

I have a sharkskin pair that is about ready for the process and would like to request those features.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I spoke to "My guy" whom I've been dealing with for the past few years and he told me there's no upcharge for the JR soles or the combination heels with the recrafting.

Within the past month I received two pairs of shoes I had made though Allen Edmonds Custom Order Program. The first was essentially a pair of Shelton saddle shoes except they were done in two tone shell cordovan with poron and "JR" soles. To me they're the ultimate saddle shoe and they came out exactly as I had envisioned. (Although I did have some help from G-Man!)

As I'm sure you're aware the JR sole is thicker than a single sole but not as thick as a double leather sole. 

The second pair was essentially a pair of Leeds although they came out looking nothing like a pair of Gunboat Leeds. They were done in true chocolate brown pebble grain with poron and JR soles. Needless to say I love them!

Then when I saw the sale Allen Edmonds was having with their recrafting service I knew my shell Bradleys, a pair of my shell MacNeils, and a pair of my shell Leeds had to have JR soles!

Then it occured to me how good a 15 year old pair of calf wings would look changing the single leather sole out for a pair of JR soles,....And there went the forth pair back to Port Washington!

Looking forward to my four "New" pairs of shoes coming back from recrafting.

Best wishes,


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a decision to make. I have a pair of black shell Leeds I was going to send to bnelson for dainite. I need waterproof soles, so I may still do that. Even for $50 more.


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

127.72 MHz said:


> I spoke to "My guy" whom I've been dealing with for the past few years and he told me there's no upcharge for the JR soles or the combination heels with the recrafting.
> 
> Within the past month I received two pairs of shoes I had made though Allen Edmonds Custom Order Program. The first was essentially a pair of Shelton saddle shoes except they were done in two tone shell cordovan with poron and "JR" soles. To me they're the ultimate saddle shoe and they came out exactly as I had envisioned. (Although I did have some help from G-Man!)
> 
> ...


Jr soles are not thicker than any standard sole. They are measured in irons:
7-8, 8-9, 9-10 and, 10-11 irons. Many of the shells are made with JR's. Many of those are made with a "slip" or "mid" sole which makes the sole appear thicker. Actually it's not it's just the mid-sole that makes it appear that way.
Either way $99.00 is a bargain for JR soles and heels. Go for it.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Many thanks. I boxed up three pairs for repair on Friday but didn't have a chance to ship them over the weekend. Procrastination pays off!


----------



## greekgeek (Mar 19, 2009)

127.72 MHz said:


> I
> Looking forward to my four "New" pairs of shoes coming back from recrafting.
> 
> Best wishes,


Those special make ups sound great to me, especially the Sheltons as I have a soft spot for the saddle shoes. I have the std. polished cobbler Shelton, the black calf/shark combo, and the Red (saddle)/Green Christmas make up from several years back. A custom shell make up was always on my wishlist but that idea was cut short due to a sale at Leathersoul....

Re: the JR's, that was what I was hoping for, thank you for your reply.

JR or bust! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nick V said:


> Jr soles are not thicker than any standard sole. They are measured in irons:
> 7-8, 8-9, 9-10 and, 10-11 irons. Many of the shells are made with JR's. Many of those are made with a "slip" or "mid" sole which makes the sole appear thicker. Actually it's not it's just the mid-sole that makes it appear that way.
> Either way $99.00 is a bargain for JR soles and heels. Go for it.


Nick,

Wow--from a competitor that's a rave. Hey, I would also say, do not be afraid to use Nick, especially when you need something out of the ordinary. Nick stretched my clliftons (as well as recrafting with JRs) and they fit perfect. $99.00 for JRs is definitely a great deal.

G


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Got Shell? said:


> I have a decision to make. I have a pair of black shell Leeds I was going to send to bnelson for dainite. I need waterproof soles, so I may still do that. Even for $50 more.


I love the AE recraft they do a great job, but I wouldn't hesistate to send a pair to Nick, especially if you want Dainite.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Nick V said:


> Jr soles are not thicker than any standard sole. They are measured in irons:
> 7-8, 8-9, 9-10 and, 10-11 irons. Many of the shells are made with JR's. Many of those are made with a "slip" or "mid" sole which makes the sole appear thicker. Actually it's not it's just the mid-sole that makes it appear that way.
> Either way $99.00 is a bargain for JR soles and heels. Go for it.


I appreciate the clairification. Along with my shoes I have always sent a note asking them to call if there are any questions about the service I have requested. In this case I am going to call as soon as I know they shoes have made it to Port Washington.

It will be a bit of a challenge on my part to explain that I do not want the MacNeils to have a double leather sole but a single "JR" sole. (Just like a custom pair of Leeds I recently had done)

Do you have any suggestions in terms of the professional nomenclature I need to use to ensure they come out as I wish?

Thank you.


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

127.72 MHz said:


> I appreciate the clairification. Along with my shoes I have always sent a note asking them to call if there are any questions about the service I have requested. In this case I am going to call as soon as I know they shoes have made it to Port Washington.
> 
> It will be a bit of a challenge on my part to explain that I do not want the MacNeils to have a double leather sole but a single "JR" sole. (Just like a custom pair of Leeds I recently had done)
> 
> ...


A couple of things: 1. Tell them that you do not want a mid-sole...You want a single JR sole only, stitched to the welt.
2. This is a reach however, I'm sure they have a record of your custom Leeds. Within the records they may have the thickness (iron) sole used to make that shoe. If they do, tell them you want the same thickness on your McNl re-craft.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I've had four pairs of shoes made though Allen Edmonds Custom Program and this past time, when I ordered two pair, both ended up coming out not as I had expected. No surprise Allen Edmonds took care t o see that I got what I wanted in the end.

But the bottom line is I know I was partly to blame for not *specifying exactly* what I wanted.

Your input has been very helpful Nick.

Thank you,


----------



## DavidW (May 22, 2006)

*Whether to recraft*

I'm wondering about the wisdom of recrafting (for the second time) my 10 plus year old AE Sanfords. On the one hand, they are shell cordovan and still look great. On the other, the lining is worn through on the sides of the toes on both shoes and split at the heel seam on one. Would you do it or let them rest in peace?
David


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

This is luring me in to have my shell Saratoga tassels recrafted. They're not in desperate need, but new soles and a refinish would be nice. I don't know how old they are, but they have all leather heels.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd love to see the shell saratogas redone. I guess theyd do a combo heel, no more nailess w nylon plugs!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

This thread needs before and after pictures!


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I always forget to take the "before" pictures. Allen Edmonds usually emails before and after pictures. I'll post those as soon as I get the email that the shoes are finished.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Wow, these guys are fast. I figured it would take longer b/c of the sale but I shipped three pairs late last week. They were received on 3/23 and I just received an emailing stating the first pair were recrafted and are on their way back!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I was even more strongly lured by a pair of Brooks English punchcaps. I'm afraid the AE Saratoga recrafting will have to be postponed. On the bright side, they're perfectly wearable as is.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance, but what are JR soles?


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

Larsd4 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what are JR soles?


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

An update: At least at the LaSalle shop in Chicago, the sale includes a $35 AE gift card. I'm not sure if this applies everywhere.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Glasgow Loafers in Brown Antibes*


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

goplutus said:


> An update: At least at the LaSalle shop in Chicago, the sale includes a $35 AE gift card. I'm not sure if this applies everywhere.


I turned mine into the Troy, MI store, and got the gift card in the mail. They did a fantastic job on the recrafting. The leather looks like it's new! Only took a week and a half, too. Pretty quick, considering the clerk told me the factory received 900 pairs of shoes the first week of the sale.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Just got back from a business trip and found that the AE box had *both* pairs of calf shoes, not just the Glasgow. 1.5 week turn around and two $35 coupons. I wonder if I can stack them...


----------



## Colin Hall (Nov 27, 2009)

spinlps... just want you to know that on the back of the card says how the card can be used and stacking would not be valid. It's good towards the purchase of one new pair of shoes. It also has an expiration date listed on the back above the bar code -- 90 days. My card is valid through 7/31/2010. I will put a call into their marketing guy and get him to fix this so it's more obvious.

By the way, AE is expected to get 15,000 pairs for recrafting during the 3 week promotion.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^ 15,000 pairs,...wow. I just sent three pairs of my shell cordovan shoes into Jeff Lanser. He told me they have been getting lot's of shoes in but I would never have guessed that it would be as high as 15K.

I'm happy in that it indicates to me that there's many many people who care about the kind of shoes they wear and know a good deal to have them refinished.

Soon I'll have new pairs of MacNeils, Bradleys, and Leeds.

Great company.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I fear that I missed this promotion. Does anyone know when this recrafting sale ends?


----------



## dormat029 (Mar 28, 2010)

swb120 said:


> I fear that I missed this promotion. Does anyone know when this recrafting sale ends?


it's over now. The sale was $20 off the best package. It's still a good deal since it's $20 more than 2nd best and you get trees, bags, and polish


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*The Leeds Are On Their Way*

Snip from the Before / After Email from AE. Once again, they are scheduled to arrive while I'm out of the office... I'll post my own Before / After pics next week.


----------



## cuda (Aug 26, 2006)

*standard package sale?*

Figured I'd post here as opposed to starting a new thread, but has anyone ever seen a sale on the standard package (2nd best), the $99 recrafting? I don't need the trees or bags so I'd never go for the prestige package. I have 2 pairs of shoes I need to get done, a pair of burgundy sanfords and a pair of black hancocks and while I wouldn't mind paying $99 for the sanford since I like them a lot, the hancocks are kind of my work beater shoes and I'm not sure it is worth that much to me to get these recrafted at that price. A sale would definitely make it more enticing......so I was curious if anyone has seen that package go on sale before. Thanks!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Thought I'd bump this as this new deal isn't exactly as sweet enough to be thread-worthy in my eyes, but maybe I'm alone.

https://slickdeals.net/f/4095668-Allen-Edmonds-Recrafting-Special



kcast said:


> Heads up for all you Allen Edmonds fans - they're running a special on recrafting. Per the email I received:
> 
> Now through April 1st, receive two pair of Allen Edmonds socks FREE ($28 value) with every recrafted pair of shoes. In addition, receive a $35 coupon good on any new first-quality pair of shoes. Coupon delivered with your recrafted shoes.
> 
> So if you're close to recrafting time, now might be the time to pull the trigger to score some bonuses.


I haven't gotten the email myself, so I can't independently confirm the offer.


----------

